
Venture Voice #46 - Jeremy Stoppelman of Yelp.com (Finally a new one!) [podcast] - staunch
http://www.venturevoice.com/2007/06/vv_show_46_jeremy_stoppelman_o.html
======
danielha
Great interview. I've always been a fan of Yelp and how they are run. Their
unique community and culture really shows how they're doing many things right.

